# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.37 released | New fast method for U11,U11 Life,U11+,U11 Eyes

## Shamseldeen Victory

Dear customers, 
We are happy to announce our new version of XTC 2 Tool - 1.37! 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.37: 
- Introduced fast method for U11,U11 Life,U11+,U11 Eyes - no more need to flash recovery.
- Added oem unlock and oem unlock_critical options to "Bootloader unlock" tab (for example for Desire 12+)
- Fixed SIM unlock support for HTC 10 Android 8.x
- Fastboot client version updated
- Bugfixes 
Direct download: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

